# Audi A5 Mosconi & Esotar



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

I have been trolling the forum for quite a while now. Recently, our shop received some feedback from some member with a great sounding Ford Edge. I figured it was time to fumble through posting up a job or two.

Customer: Super enthusiastic listener that tends to get heavy handed with the volume knob. Liked the idea of having the most pwer we had ever put to front stage. (Female, Just turned 50)

Car: 2011 Audi A5 2.0t (pretty loaded up)

Other Upgrades: 20" BBS wheels w/ Michelin Super Sport tires, K40 RL200 radar with laser, Whole car tinted 35% & whole windshield 50%, AWE Tuning's catback exhaust in black, All chrome trim painted black to match factory, LED lighting package

Audio Gear:
Mosconi Zero1 powering Dynaudio Esotar Tweeters (450w x 2ch)
Mosconi AS200.4 Bridged Dynaudio Esotar 6.5" Midbass Drivers (600w x 2ch)
Mosconi AS300.2 Bridged 2x Dyanudio Esotar 12" Subwoofers (1800w x1ch)
Audison BitTen D w/ DRC
Stinger SPP1700 Battery 

Only requirements from the customer were:
Make it loud
Make it clear
Keep it looking classy
Make it loud

It is always fun when the customer has no idea what the install is going to look like until they pick up the car.








[/URL][/IMG]
Kind of scary taking a body saw to these tweeters. There was much trimming on both car and tweeter to get them under the factory grill. 7 hours all together.








[/URL][/IMG]
The amplifiers were mounted over a burl wood laminate to closely match factory wood trim. We made a bridge between the amps to hide wires that would otherwise be exposed.








[/URL][/IMG]
We used the same shape template in 3 sizes to make the windows over the amps and opening for the subwoofers behind the seat.








[/URL][/IMG]
Just a shot along the way as the subwoofer enclosure started to take shape.








[/URL][/IMG]
A terrible picture showing our stacked adapter which has silicone gasket between it and the door.








[/URL][/IMG]
We used a nut/bolt combo to attach the speaker adapter to the door.








[/URL][/IMG]
The DRC for the BitTen was hidden in the ashtray.








[/URL][/IMG]
We added the LED options to the As series amps to match the Zero1 which comes that way factory. A sharp eye will catch the difference in finish between the Zero and AS amps. The difference in finish is hidden nicely with the amps being mounted in a different orientation and under plexi.








[/URL][/IMG]
The Dynaudio Esotar 12" subs also got the burl wood treatment on the face of the enclosure.








[/URL][/IMG]
No more trips to the grocery store with car.








[/URL][/IMG]
LED lighting package.








[/URL][/IMG]
Wheel & Tire package.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

never seen those bbs wheels. any full pic of the car?

as for the setup...holy **** headroom! how does it sound?


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have seen this car and install in person and these pictures don't do it justice. It's absolutely beautiful. fit and finish is fantastic. 
Nice job!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

that is very nice and classy indeed!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Man this shop is 45 minutes from my home....


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

I never got a picture of the car after we got it back from the body shop. Looks pretty mean all blacked out. I will swing by their house and get some pictures. The wheels are the BBS CX-R 20x9 and we ran 265/30/20 Michelins all the way around.

We gave the customer the car with a loose tune and asked her to come back after she had somewhere around 100hrs on it. When it came back for the radar, exhaust, tint we turned it up a bit. As you can imagine, having that much power on tap results in a system that never looses its cool. There is an overwhelming sense of strength to the music. It images high and forward, kick drums sound like they are coming from the nav screen. The customer very short, so I have a time alignment set up for her seating position and one for mine. 

Every time I have the car I can't resist taking it for a ride with Bass305 blasting!


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looks great!!


----------



## Buckyibf (May 23, 2012)

Awesome build!!! Question for you why did you go with the Audison BitOne over the Mosconi 6to8. Im about to start my build in my wifes Dodge Challenger looking for some input on a processor!!


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

Someones got deep pockets! :surprised:

Very nice work sir! i'm loving it


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome install....she's got some very deep pockets. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I love it! Is there any chance of you posting the crossover points? I've owned every Esotar except for the 1200 and it bothers me. I still want to do a trio IB before I die. How's the sound quality?

Almost forgot, I'm surprised she didn't want the 430 midrange for a little more output. Then again, I remember the 650 on 300w never sounded stressed or strained and never lost it's composure. The midrange never muddied up even when I pushed them to the point of bottoming (a weird crossover problem I was unaware of). I probably would not have gotten the mids if I had gotten the 110 and 650 first but I'm happy now since the midrange allows me to run the 182s.


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

Buckyibf, at the time I hadn't used the Mosconi 6to8 product very much so we leaned on the Audison Bit product. Having used them both now, you can not go wrong either way. I am really looking forward to getting my hands on a 6to8 V8 and loading up with some of the options. So from the aspect of having a processor that can grow with your needs I would go Mosconi. 

As for the deep pockets....... The customer and her husband are regular people that really love their sound and gadgets. I will try to get his truck posted up soon, we went a little crazy with his Denali. 8" Alpine, 800 processor with controller, Super Billet8 nickel plated, Audison Thesis speakers for audio. 22" wheels & tires, sway bars, intake, chip, exhaust, electronic exhaust cut out, 14" brakes front and rear for performance and handling. Oh yeah, a Flir thermal imaging camera hidden behind the grill.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

If those are the " regular people" the ballers must be really pushing the envelope lol.


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

BUICKGN, I toyed with the idea of going with a 3wy system but we didn't want to go into having to make new pillars or door panels. Prior to this car I had done a few cars with Esotec active 150w x4ch and had plenty of volume. Figured with all of the Mosconi power and decent factory locations we could get by with midbass & tweeter combo. Although, I would love it if they started to make 8" Esotar midbass speakers. I will have to get into the laptop at the shop to pull up crossover points. 
I really like the Esotar 12's, they are so fast and there is tons of low end extension. In my experience with these subwoofers they need to be crossed over pretty low and allow the midbass drivers to create the impact. They are also pretty particular when it comes to airspace when you pour on the power. I will say that they are a bit of an acquired taste. If someone likes woofers like the W7 or MTX 9500 ( or other big motor long throw subs) the Esotar will take some getting used to.


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

nice work.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard Dan... Nice work.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful install...

I happen to have the same car... you mentioned you used the BitTen to interface. Did they have the B&O system before the install?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I love the wood grain on the amp rack ! Those wheels look perfect on that car love the twisted spoke look


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice! Love the attention to detail. That's an amazing amount of power!


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

m3gunner, This car had the Bose Symphony system. Anything beyond the Bose we would have moved up to the BitOne for expanded signal summing.

The wood grain laminate is super easy to work with too. Cuts nicely on the table saw and the router doesn't even feel it. I agree with the twisted spoke look, it adds a feeling of movement to the car when it is parked. And, the black spokes almost vanish when the car is moving.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Ok enough of the typing and get over to that house for more exterior photos lol. I of course am just joking, it's looking very good and I am looking forward to seeing more of your companies work.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Ya more man more!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Nicely done. Simple and classy.


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone. i just posted a MDX build and of course I can not find any exterior photos.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I like the red led option.........

I found a local Mosconi dealer for the blue LEDs for mine. Can't wait to finally get everything done!

Very clean install! Like the way you got the amp rack to match the trim!


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

The lights add a really cool touch without being over the top. I haven't tried the blue ones yet. Please post a pic when you get then installed.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

They surely do but since mine were hidden in my trunk, never really had a chance to look at them.


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

The customer is going to get the car washed and bring it by tomorrow for some exterior pictures.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I LOVE DEEP POCKETS

(I'm driving Cadillacs in my dreams)


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

cajunner said:


> I LOVE DEEP POCKETS
> 
> (I'm driving Cadillacs in my dreams)


 they suck if you have short arms.......


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

Sorry for the delay on exterior pictures. Customers stopped by Saturday to let me know all of the local car washes had 1hr long waits and that they would get it cleaned on Sunday for Monday. However, we got dumped on with snow again. So it may take a little longer. While they were here with the car, customers had come in with their 17yr old son shopping for audio upgrades for his first car. We were showing him some options when he noticed the Audi. My business partner showed him the amp rack and interior to show something a little more custom. I asked the owners if I could sit this young man in the car and show him what a system _could_ sound like. I guess he had not seen logo projectors or accent lighting, he was about as excited as a 17yr old could be. Once we got in the car he asked if he could hear rap. I started out a mid level volume (still pretty loud) and he couldn't hold back a huge grin. Then I began to throttle it up to that point where you start to think, Should I have made this kid put in ear plugs? At this point you could clearly see that he had never heard anything like this before. Meanwhile, the owners of the car stood their with proud smiles watching this teenager get bitten by the car audio bug right in front of them. We got out of the car and he was shaking (his own words) and had a perma-smile that he could not contain. Needless to say, he called back on Monday to schedule his radio and 4 speaker job.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a great story!

Yeah this snow is getting old fast! I haven't been able to get to a car wash for a few weeks now and were getting more tonight?


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

Jel847, I saw 2 different weather maps. One of which said up to 30" of snow. I like snow and don't mind the cold but that might become inconvenient.
Going to have the H2 with the Tru SuperBillet 6, High Energy Xl's, and stealthbox w/ W6 here sometime soon for a couple of days. Think you might be interested in coming by to give it a listen?


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Heck yeah!


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

450 watts on tweets. Dear lord that's a lot of power haha


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

So why the Zero 1 to the tweets? Was it so all amps matched, I am curious why the Class A was not used since you will never use even a fraction of available power of the Zero 1 on 110 tweets.


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

Wanted to keep up with the 600w to each midbass. Also, never put that much power to a tweeter before, figured it would be cool. The customer loved the idea of having the most power we had ever put to front stage, and she didn't want to be topped any time soon. Always fun when the customer is enthusiastic.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sound Auto NJ said:


> Wanted to keep up with the 600w to each midbass. Also, never put that much power to a tweeter before, figured it would be cool. The customer loved the idea of having the most power we had ever put to front stage, and she didn't want to be topped any time soon. Always fun when the customer is enthusiastic.


Interesting, well it will be nice to have all the extra head room. There is no way a fraction of that power is being used but sure makes for an awesome install!
Great work and thanks for sharing


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

Bet it sounds amazing. Especially with all the headroom. Nothing would ever be near clipping.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

vulgamore89 said:


> Bet it sounds amazing. Especially with all the headroom. Nothing would ever be near clipping.


No questions at all that it sounds amazing. All the equipment used is top shelve product! The install is super clean too!


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

Finally got some exterior pictures of the car!

[URL=http://s735.photobucket.com/user/soundauto/media/AudifrontampRear.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s735.photobucket.com/user/soundauto/media/IMG_2784.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s735.photobucket.com/user/soundauto/media/IMG_2783.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s735.photobucket.com/user/soundauto/media/IMG_2787.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

love it


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

the Esotar 1200 is a different beast when you take them out of an enclosure and run them IB


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a beautiful car and a great install!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Sound Auto NJ said:


> q.
> 
> Every time I have the car I can't resist taking it for a ride with Bass305 blasting!


Joyriding a customer's car?? Bad form

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

quality_sound, Joy riding "a" customers car would be one thing. Taking this customers car for a ride is expected. I pick up and drop their cars all of the time, and almost always have one of their cars. I showed the owner of the car your post and she laughed. But, I do appreciate your input.


----------



## alkay (Feb 19, 2014)

superb specs,nice sound of course
but why u're not using Mosconi AS300.2 for midbass?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Sound Auto NJ said:


> quality_sound, Joy riding "a" customers car would be one thing. Taking this customers car for a ride is expected. I pick up and drop their cars all of the time, and almost always have one of their cars. I showed the owner of the car your post and she laughed. But, I do appreciate your input.


If she was good with it, that's fine but this:



Sound Auto NJ said:


> Every time I have the car I can't resist taking it for a ride with Bass305 blasting!


reads like she DIDN'T know. The part about the "Bass305 blasting" also makes it seem like restraint on your part isn't exactly a concern. Again, if that's not the case, cool. It does, however, read very much the other way.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome install! btw, with so much power on tap, is there an alternate method of determining gain settings or do you just keep them barely open?


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

Alkay, The AS200.4 bridged was more power @ 600w x2 bridged.

Bluenote, You are pretty much right, the gains are backed way down and the car still has way more volume than you could use.

quality_sound, No matter what you play in this car it gets to blasting level easily. Michael Jackson & Madonna crank, all types of music crank with 3900 watts on tap. Bass305 makes me laugh and that is why I can't "resist". Usually, I do take customers audio systems up louder than they ever would on their own. But I also know when to back off the volume.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks! Sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice, but for what she wanted, why didn't you guys go the pro audio route?


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

edzyy, Even though it has a bunch of power and gets quite loud we still wanted it to have finesse. It is a very pretty sounding car. I don't have a lot of experience with the pro gear and haven't been blow away by a car loaded up with it. Every car I have seen w/ pro gear you need to be at least 30' away to enjoy it.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Sound Auto NJ said:


> edzyy, Even though it has a bunch of power and gets quite loud we still wanted it to have finesse. It is a very pretty sounding car. I don't have a lot of experience with the pro gear and haven't been blow away by a car loaded up with it. Every car I have seen w/ pro gear you need to be at least 30' away to enjoy it.


Yeah, that's the awful cheap stuff most run, lol. 

The higher end pro stuff is quite awesome, but I understand. 

Anywho, great build!


----------



## Sound Auto NJ (May 20, 2013)

Edzyy, Can you point me toward some of those products? Always looking to find good products.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Sound Auto NJ said:


> Edzyy, Can you point me toward some of those products? Always looking to find good products.


Spend some time around here

HLCD - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum

Brands to look out for

JBL Pro
18sound
B&C
Faital
BMS
Ciare 

You can find a lot of good product over here http://www.usspeaker.com/

Some important topics to read up on

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/95950-horns-really-essque.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/96215-good-mids-run-horns.html

&

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/126429-use-horns-not-info.html


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Very nice work guys. The wood adds a very unique effect!!!!


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

i am in love with those rims.... i look at this thread just to drool over them every now and again. 
also whats the reason for the thermal FLIR ?


----------



## Giancarlo (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi folks,
I am new here and I have the same car and same engine. Great work it must sound fantastic. Do you believe I can fit 20 cm (8 inches) woofers in the front doors?
And in the dashboard can I insert a 10 cm (4 inches) midrange?
I am planning to install a 3 ways front system with no sub.
Thank you.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

You can


----------



## Giancarlo (Apr 30, 2014)

edzyy said:


> You can


How to remove the cover from the dashboard for that 10cm speaker?
Thank you.


----------

